# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Best diffusion method for DIY CO2

## laser1639

Hi, currently using airsone to diffuse my DIY CO2. The bubbles are quite large and not much is absorbed into the water. Atomiser is not feasible as CO2 pressure is not sufficient. Is the flipper (Nutrafin/Dennerle) a more effective solution? Anyone with experience?

----------


## joe

For DIY CO2, the best is using a flipper.

----------


## Goondoo

> ----------------
> On 7/10/2003 8:14:26 AM 
> 
> Hi, currently using airsone to diffuse my DIY CO2. The bubbles are quite large and not much is absorbed into the water. Atomiser is not feasible as CO2 pressure is not sufficient. Is the flipper (Nutrafin/Dennerle) a more effective solution? Anyone with experience?
> 
> 
> ----------------


Theres already alot of discussion on this issue. Please do a search.

----------


## theodore

Actually, since most of us use DIY CO2 for smaller tanks, we can just use the airtube attachment (not sure if this is the correct name) that comes with the internal filter. The bubbles from that are definitely finer than any airstone.

----------


## tawauboy

a flipper is better than an airstone for co2 diffusion.
a reactor (with spinning balls) would be better than a flipper but takes up more space in your tank.

you can also pipe the co2 into you filter for the impeller blades to churn up the co2 bubbles. however, this may shorten the life span of your filter.

----------


## FND

> ----------------
> you can also pipe the co2 into you filter for the impeller blades to churn up the co2 bubbles. however, this may shorten the life span of your filter.
> ----------------


Hi Tawauboy,

May I know what caused and why it shorten the life span of the filter?

Thanks for the explaination,
-FND-&amp;gt;

----------

